# Heater Switch



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay....I'm having a problem with the heater switch. My switch was bad and I had EtheA send me one but it didn't fit. After purchasing one on Ebay which was identical to mine, it still doesn't work. My blower motor worked fine. My question is, with an ac car, are there four speed positions for the fan blower and off is in the controls for heat etc? I know the non ac cars have an off with a three speed heater switch. I know it's petty, but changing this out is a real pain in the **&^%?!
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. I looked at my references, and do not have the information. I DO have a friend's factory 1967 Pontiac body manual, but it's at work. It should have illustrations, explanations, etc. I will write a note to check on Monday.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't know about 1967, but for a 1970 lemans or gto with ac, it is as you suggest ... that is, off is effected by positioning the heater control to off. Any other setting turns the blower motor on, speeds one through four.

I had to replace a blower switch once. The old one didn't fail outright, rather I lost the 4th (strongest) setting first, then lost 1-3. My current switch, which is now ~13 years old has also lost 4th setting, 1-3 still work. Note that, at least for the '70, there is a separate high blower fuse in the engine compartment (doesn't effect speeds 1-3 though). 

I assume you checked the under dash fuse to make sure it is OK?

You are also correct in saying that it is a real pain to change out ... at least it was for me. If you are in Belingham WA, it may seem petty now, but it will be a big deal if you drive your goat in the winter without heat or the defrost capability.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Linda, If the blower motor worked, maybe you have a wiring problem...or the blower resistor could be burnt out....Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

blondie67 said:


> Okay....I'm having a problem with the heater switch. My switch was bad and I had EtheA send me one but it didn't fit. After purchasing one on Ebay which was identical to mine, it still doesn't work. My blower motor worked fine. My question is, with an ac car, are there four speed positions for the fan blower and off is in the controls for heat etc? I know the non ac cars have an off with a three speed heater switch. I know it's petty, but changing this out is a real pain in the **&^%?!
> Linda


Yes there are 4 "on" positions....the system is turned off by the upper slide bar. E


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Interesting.....my blower motor had only one speed when the switch gave out. It worked before we unhooked it. I know the wiring is good but I'll check to see about the resistor. Eric, I finally put my car back in the shop so I got my car back that had your switch in it. I'll do my best to send it back this week. Thanks though. I really appreciate it. I suppose I could check the switch before putting it back in? . Gee, that was a real pain.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, winter here can be chilly. I did check the fuse and it seemed okay. I'll check to see if there's a fuse in the blower, but I don't think there is. If I got a switch that is for a non ac car, what would be the difference? I couldn't find any different part numbers on it.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

PS. I know there would be an "off" position and three speeds on a non ac car. Just wanted to know if there were any identifying marks that would tell me if it was for a non ac car.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't know if there are any identifying marks. As perhaps an indicator, I see that
the Ames Performance Engineering catalog lists a blower motor switch for a 1966-67 vehicle that is applicable for either ac or non-ac. Note, most of the other years use separate switches for ac and non-ac.

The catalog number for the 66-67 switch is M157H for $58.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is what I thought too! It being the same. But...if a non ac car has an "off" position, that would be no current right? I'm going out today and testing the resistor and switch. We'll see what's going on...I guess buying a new switch would be beneficial to the situation.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda........I'm at work and I checked my manual, but it is of no help. It just shows the blower resistor and the switch, but does not show a close-up of the speeds, etc. I can tell you that on a '67, AC or non AC, there is an OFF position for the fan switch. Check voltage to the switch, check the resistance of the blower resistors, and check for bad grounds and excessive voltage drops (across the switch). Remember, when checking for resistance with the ohmmeter, disconnect all power from the circuit being tested! Good luck..................


----------

